# Frohe Weihnachten und ....



## Dok (22. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Besucher und Mitglieder von Anglerboard.de,

Wie Ihr bestimmt bemerkt habt kam von Anglerboard.de in diesem Jahr kein Weihnachtsnewsletter. Das hat vor allem den Grund das ich finde das wir alle davon etwas überhäuft werden. Daher denke ich ist dieser Beitrag hier besser geeignet.

Zuerst möchte ich mich bei euch allen bedanken das Ihr trotz dem einen oder anderen Regentagen dieser Seite die Treue haltet und sie zum dem gemacht habt was sie heute ist.
Dafür ein großes Danke euch allen!!!
Ein besonderer Dank gebührt dem Anglerboard-Team! Denn ohne das wäre diese Seite schon lange Zeit nicht mehr aufrecht zu erhalten. Danke euch allen.
Auch möchte ich mich bei all unseren Partnern für Ihre Unterstützung bedanken, auch ohne sie wäre das hier nicht mehr möglich.

Ich möchte euch allen und euren Angehörigen auf diesem Wege ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest wünschen.

Ein paar Dinge möchte ich dennoch loswerden.
Zum einen möchte ich all die um Nachsicht bitten die in der letzten Zeit versuchen mich zu erreichen. Ich habe neben meiner Weiterbildung leider nicht mehr all so viel Zeit und brauche manchmal etwas länger.

Dann hat sich auch technisch hier ein wenig was verändert. Denn nicht nur die Sichtbaren Aktivitäten hier auf der Seite steigen, nein auch die die man gar nicht haben möchte. Denn unsere Hacklog wird immer schneller &quot;voll&quot; und die Angriffe werden leider auch immer besser.

Daher haben wir uns veranlasst gesehen Neuanmeldungen nur noch mit gültiger Email-Adresse zu ermöglichen. Ab sofort muß man nach der Anmeldung auf einen Link klicken den man per mail erhält um seinen Account Freizuschalten.

Des weiteren wird auch immer wieder versucht durch das erraten von Passwörtern Account zu knacken. Auch darauf haben wir reagiert. Es wird nach dem fünften Login-Fehlversuch das betreffende Profil automatisch gesperrt. Das entsperren ist nur Möglich wenn Ihr eine gültige Mailadresse in eurem Profil habt, haltet diese also bitte aktuell!
Ob versucht wurde in eurer Profil zu kommen seht Ihr beim nächsten einloggen. Dann bekommt Ihr ein Fenster gezeigt wo steht wann und wie oft es versucht wurde.

Ich bedauere auch das wir soweit gekommen sind, da das auch mehr arbeit bedeutet, aber scheinbar werden wir immer öfter zur Zielscheibe....   

Aber davon sollten wir uns das Fest nicht verderben lassen! Hilft sowieso nix!   

Also in diesem Sinne!


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Dezember 2002)

D A N K E ! ! ! 

Auch Dir und Amazone ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest !


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Dezember 2002)

Moin Martin!
Auch Dir und Melanie ein Frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für Kai und Steffi!  :m


----------



## siegerlaender (22. Dezember 2002)

moin dok!
dir und deinen lieben ebenfalls frohe weihnachten!




...du machst hier im board einen prima job!#r


----------



## hecht24 (22. Dezember 2002)

jup auch von mir frohe weihnachten
 :g  :g  :g


----------



## fan__ta (22. Dezember 2002)

ein schöner text vom DOK!! :l 
frohes fest!!


----------



## Swordfish (22. Dezember 2002)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest. :z 
Nur weiter so :m  :m


----------



## masch1 (22. Dezember 2002)

Frohe Weihnachten Dok und Melanie


----------



## Tiffy (23. Dezember 2002)

Jep,

auch von mir alles Gute und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest an Euch beide. :m


----------



## angeltreff (23. Dezember 2002)

Danke, dass Du uns mit einem Weihnachtsnewsletter verschonst.   

Ansonsten Dir, Melanie, Kai und dem restlichem Team ein paar schöne, ruhige? Tage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2002)

*BESCHEID!!!!*


----------



## fly-martin (23. Dezember 2002)

Hallo

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch an Euch!


... und laßt Euch nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## wolle (23. Dezember 2002)

auch von mir,ein frohes Fest und ein gesundes neues Jahr.
macht weiter so  #h  #h  #h


----------



## hardy (23. Dezember 2002)

hallo,

weiter so, 
ein besinnliches weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes, neues Jahr!

gruss hardy


----------



## Torben (23. Dezember 2002)

Weiter so :m  :m 
und frohe Weihnachten :l


----------



## schlot (23. Dezember 2002)

Frohe Weihnachten,
auch von hier aus Mittelfranken an das
Anglerboard-Team nebst Angehörigen.
schlot


----------



## Maddin (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich wünsche dem Anglerboardteam auch frohe Weihnachten und danke, dass ihr mich *süchtig*  gemacht habt


----------



## JuergenS (23. Dezember 2002)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ihr habt einen prima Job gemacht.#6


----------



## ollidi (23. Dezember 2002)

Auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute für Euch alle.

Das AB-Team hat dieses Jahr hervorragendes geleistet. Dafür meinen herzlichsten Dank. #6


----------



## Albatros (23. Dezember 2002)

auch von mir ein schönes besinnliches Weihnachtsfest :m Mach weiter so


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2002)

Merry X-MAS  :m


----------



## Dorschjäger (23. Dezember 2002)

*Frohe Weihnachten*

Hallo Dok,

danke für die netten Weihnachtswünsche.

Danke für das toll eingerichtete Angelboard.

Danke für die unermüdliche Arbeit, die ihr mit uns Angelboard-Nutzern habt.

Schön, daß es das Angelboardteam gibt.

Frohe Weihnachten

Dorschjäger aus Nürnberg
#r #r


----------



## Ace (23. Dezember 2002)

Ein Frohes und besinnliches Fest auch von mir sowie einen Guten Rutsch ins (Angel)Jahr!? 2003 :m


----------



## udorudi (24. Dezember 2002)

gut gesprochen Doc,
FROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND NEN GUTEN RUTSCH
EUCH ALLEN!!!
Macht weiter so   :m :m :m :m :m 

Gruss aus der Nordheide
Udo


----------



## wodibo (24. Dezember 2002)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest an Euch 2 Beide, dem AB-Team, allen Membern, Besuchern und Sponsoren :m


----------



## leierfisch (24. Dezember 2002)

Auch von mir ein Frohes Fest euch beiden #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Dezember 2002)

ich schliesse mich mal an denn es ist ja schon alles durch meine vorposter gesagt worden. Nur weiter so mit dem Bord und nicht so dolle rutschen ins neue Jahr 2003 :q


----------



## felix181 (24. Dezember 2002)

ICH WÜNSCHE AUCH ALLEN SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN!


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (24. Dezember 2002)

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!
Danke für die Arbeit mit dem Board! :m  :m  :m 

Macht weiter so! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Dezember 2002)

Danke an das ganze Team und macht bitte eure Sache Weiterhin so super #h 

Frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch wünscht euch 
Ossipeter


----------



## schroe (24. Dezember 2002)

Ich danke ebenfalls mit tiefster Verneigung.  
Und wünsche allen Beteiligten ein frohes Fest.


----------



## Mohrchen (25. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute,
ich wünsche allen Boardies, ob Administrator, Moderator, lebende Forenlegende, Elitemenber, Member, oder Juniormember, ob im Osten, im Westen oder im Ausland ein frohes und glückliches Weihnachtsfest. Weiter so !
Mohrchen


----------



## Laksos (26. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Dok und das ganze Anglerboard-Team,

vielen Dank für euren aufopferungsvollen Einsatz und die viele Arbeit für die vielen Boardies (die immer mehr werden!)! Ich denke, es hat sich sehr gelohnt, und macht schön weiter so!!  :m  Wollen wir hoffen, daß uns das keiner so schnell kaputt macht und ihr es schafft, daß es uns immer und ewig erhalten bleibt! Aber Dok und Co. schaffen das schon! Die Macht dafür möge mit Euch sein!! #v 







P.S.: Natürlich allen Boardies noch einen schönen Ausklang der zu Ende gehenden Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch (auf ganz dolle viel Fischschleim! :q ) ins neue Jahr 2003!


----------



## alfnie (27. Dezember 2002)

... og selvfølgelig også 

    GOD JUL & GODT NYTTÅR FRA NORGE !


Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------

